# MEOW



## Tiddles (Apr 19, 2006)

purrrrr


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome :!:


----------



## Tiddles (Apr 19, 2006)

I am afraid I may have taken too literally the exhortation to say meow. 

I am very new to this forum and for some time have been looking for a clean place to discuss cats on the interweb. In the grace and light of the LORD I have been shown this community. Much of the internet is used for disgraceful topics and this makes me sad.

I have one cat, Tiddles, who is four years old. He is a ginger tom cat. I love him dearly though I have many worries about him. I hope some of you will be able to help me with your wisdom and experience.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome, have fun here!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , post pics when you can! :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tiddles (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you very much for your welcoming attitudes. I believe Tiddles is very thankful too as he has sat down on the desk next to my computer and he looks like he is very interested. Sometimes he does not look like he is interested but today he is interested.

I am very sorry that I do not have any pictures of Tiddles to share with you all. I do not have any pictures of him at all on the computer. I am very grateful to the moderator who gave me advice on picture suitability for this forum and will say no more. 'Least Said, Soonest Mended' as Pastor Roberts told me once. My nephew Bartholomew has told me he can take pictures with his mobile phone (I understand that many others know this as a Cell Phone?) and may be able to send a picture to my email on his next visit. I am afraid it is all a little bit beyond me as I remember when the phones were the size of a house brick and very loud people used them on trains! 

Ah! Tiddles is sniffing at a Bible on my desk. He is a very curious cat.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. Welcome to you and your kitties! :lol:


----------

